# May 9 tourney ful (LEWT)l



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

No more entries are availble for the May 9th Lakevue LEWT. We are sold out at 50 teams. There are still a few spots left for the Fenwick Marina April 4th tourney and several spots left for the Sandusky and Sheffield tourneys. Geneva is still wide open

We've increased the field size for 2009 by more than 10% and thank you all for your support and continued growth.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thats great news! Guys better sign up fast for fenwick.!


----------

